# Pretty much in...



## steep (24 May 2006)

So I started my application a few months ago after my friend dragged me to this recuiting fair thing at my school. Since my friend was actually planning on joining I figured I might as well put my name down since getting more information couldn't hurt and some of the trades actually seemed interesting. The next week I got a call from the Royal Newfoundland Regiment and was told that there would be an information session that Thursday if I was interested in going. I decided to go, with my mom, and met the nicest recruiter ever. He was hilarious, I actually got him to get down and show me the proper way to do push ups as those were my main source of worry.

I started my application for the reserves, and after another three more visits to the regiment and being shown the push ups three more times i finally sent in my completed application. The next week I was scheduled for the medical, interview, aptitude test, and PT test for a day the next week to hopefully get into the April BMQ. While eveyrthing else went fine, alas i failed the push ups. I had them.... but my hands were too far apart and I was tired from breakdancing the night before which was a very stupid idea.  :-[ After being shown push ups again by the lovely people down at the regiment I retook the PT test the next week and passed. unfortunately I now had to wait the maddening wait for my medical to be okay'd.

After a few phone calls to the (might I add very attractive) doctor at the recruiting center, my medical finally came back! Yet I couldn't join infantry (which I originally applied for) due to poor eyesight. That's okay though because I figure I don't REALLY want to be on the front line in plain view of gunfire, though I have respect for those brave people who are. Breaking the news to the recuiter down at the regiment was flattering I must say since he said that they were pissed that I couldn't get in infantry.

So now I'm joing the 36 service battalion, or technically the 35 feild ambulance, as a medic which is more my thing since I want to be a doctor and hopefully a doctor in the Canadian forces, granted that BMQ doesn't eat me alive. I'm pretty sure this is happening since I was told that my file was sent over to Sydney, meaning that I was pretty much in. Actually I really should check on that to be sure (note to self). Sadly I have to wait until September to be completely accepted, and November for BMQ. But that's okay, I'm pretty much in and is that ever a lot of worry of my mind.

My recruiting experience has been pretty good thus far. Sure there's been a lot of worry and stress with the wait, however that's something everyone seems to have to go through.

Funny story, before my second PT test I was so paranoid about the push ups that one night around 12, I got out of bed walked out of my room in the dark in my pj's and practiced them just because my conscience (sorry if I didn't spell that correctly) wouldn't let me sleep otherwise.


----------



## Amsdell (24 May 2006)

You sound like you kind of got thrust into the army by your friend's initiative.  Do you really want to join and why?  Its not my place to ask but based on your story I'm wondering if you really thought this commitment, which once you're fully in with 'no turning back' you'll think of as the best in your life if you're anything like me, through before taking it.


----------



## Pea (24 May 2006)

Amsdel said:
			
		

> You sound like you kind of got thrust into the army by your friend's initiative.  Do you really want to join and why?  Its not my place to ask but based on your story I'm wondering if you really thought this commitment, which once you're fully in with 'no turning back' you'll think of as the best in your life if you're anything like me, through before taking it.



Your "no turning back" comment is wrong, especially since steep is joining the reserves. Why does your post make me feel like you are trying to talk someone out of joining?  ???


----------



## steep (24 May 2006)

Amsdel said:
			
		

> You sound like you kind of got thrust into the army by your friend's initiative.  Do you really want to join and why?  Its not my place to ask but based on your story I'm wondering if you really thought this commitment, which once you're fully in with 'no turning back' you'll think of as the best in your life if you're anything like me, through before taking it.



Actually my friend hasn't even started her application yet, this decision was mine and mine alone. I want to join because I believe that the Canadian Forces holds opportunities that are worth exploring and I feel that this would be a once in a lifetime experience. Commitment comes with any worthwhile action. As Pea said it is only the reserves, there's still time to turn back if that's what it comes to.


----------



## Fredster (24 May 2006)

It sounds like you're doing what YOU want, and that's important.  Give it your best, give it more than your best.  Show them what you're made of, then show it to them again, and before you know it you'll be able to beat any challenge.  Best of luck.


----------



## mechanic_chick (25 May 2006)

Someone should have told you to not do any physical activity 48 hours before the test ( this is the time that muscles need to recooprate themselves and be ' back to normal ' ).  6 hours prior , no physical / vigerous activity at all , and 2 hours before no smoking or coffee / caffiene. People should definetly know that. 

And for push ups - females males doesnt really matter , dont aim for the required... females 9 males 17. When you are practising go for more.. females 15 men atleast 25-30. So when you go in , you do the ' good ones ' and if they say well the last 6 were horrible.. you still made it. But do note , as you did , you did RE TEST. So , its not life or death in you're recruiting process. 

Good luck with the reserves , Medic is a great trade , good experience for the Civi world as well if you decide the military just isnt you're thing. Practise you're push ups... and dont do anything too crazy before you do you're next PT test on bmq. Woo hoo beep test! Lol.

G'luck.

JESSO


----------



## Amsdell (25 May 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Your "no turning back" comment is wrong, especially since steep is joining the reserves. Why does your post make me feel like you are trying to talk someone out of joining?  ???



I didn't know how else to word it.  I'm not trying to talk him out of joining but I wanted to ask why he's joining.  Based on his initial post it sounded like he was joining because he happened to get info on it and then meet some nice recruiters.


----------



## mechanic_chick (25 May 2006)

Agreed.

You weren't talking anyone OUT of it ( a bit obvious ). Joining the military isnt some decision made my flipping a quarter... come on. 

You should take time to THINK about what you are doing.. 

Dont just join up because '  its something to do '.


----------



## navymich (25 May 2006)

gijesso said:
			
		

> Dont just join up because '  its something to do '.



The funny thing is, that is how I got in.  A friend and I were discussing what to do that summer, when we heard an ad for the Naval reserves.  We looked at each other and said "what the heck".  Went through the whole process, and did basic that summer.  She got out after the summer, and I realized that I had finally found something I enjoyed doing.  And 15 years later, I'm glad that I took the chance.

Not saying that will work for everyone, but hey....


----------



## mechanic_chick (25 May 2006)

I just think it should be taken a little more  seriously , but to each their own. Difference of signing up Nany Reserves to Infantry right now with current affairs.

Alot to think about I think... 

Not saying anything negative at all , its incredibly rewarding.


----------



## steep (26 May 2006)

I undertand that this isn't a decision that one should make lightly, however I think that there are a lot of people that join simply because it sounds interesting. Just as there are many people who join mainly for the money and other perks, and while this may not be the ideal reason to join that's not saying that these people don't truely love their jobs when they do join and are able to make careers out of it. And while joining the military isn't a decision one makes lightly, you never really know what's right for you until you try something.

By the way, I'm not a he.


----------



## Amsdell (26 May 2006)

steep said:
			
		

> By the way, I'm not a he.



Sorry.  I didn't look at your profile until now.


----------



## steep (1 Jun 2006)

So it's confirmed. I won't be sworn in until September and BMQ will be in November, but it's for sure. I'm joining 35 field ambulance though I'll be training here with 36 service battalion. I can't wait!


----------



## misfit (1 Jun 2006)

Congratulations! Whether you joined because you were interested, your friend was interested, the recruiter was funny, or the doctor was a hottie - its all good!


----------



## mechanic_chick (3 Jun 2006)

misfit said:
			
		

> Congratulations! Whether you joined because you were interested, your friend was interested, the recruiter was funny, or the doctor was a hottie - its all good!



Theres a good reason to join   ' Well Mom , Im going to Afghanistan because.. initially.. I thought the Doctor was such a hottie '

* shakes head *

I'd hope mistfit that you're approach to that will change when you complete bmq? Maybe... 


 Could not help myself there , sorry.


----------

